# Minn Kota trolling motor repair



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

Went to get my boat around to do some fishing yesterday and my trolling motor died. It's a 55lb. Maxxum transom mount. I took off the cover and discovered the flat electrical "soldered" connection from the handle to the main board came loose. It's looks like a flat 3prong connection with a brownish solder, not your standard wire with a dab of silver solder. 
In any case, I don't have the equipment or knowledge to repair this. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on where I should take it around the Lansing area who does this type of work? I'm willing to drive an hour to find the right person who is reasonable. 

I've had this for several years and got my use out of it, so I'd rather pitch it before putting in more than $200 for it. I paid $350 new for it.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

If you contact Minn Kota, they can tell you where the nearset service center is.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Mikey, 

Check out this website. I've bought from here before and they shipped quick. Click on Transom mounted parts and you might see what you're looking for. They have most every part for Minn Kotas. It might be an easier fix than expected. Hope this helps. 

http://www.northlandmarine.com/MinnKotaQuickRef.htm


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mikey,

Theres an authorized minn kota dealer in comstock park, on northland drive, from what i've heard they are really good, and reasonably priced.

GREAT LAKES COMMUNICATION
4970 W RIVER DRIVE NE STE C
COMSTOCK PARK,*
MI*
49321
616-647-9990
616-647-9910
9AM-5PM M-F
[email protected]

Or this one in lansing i've never heard of 

WONDERLAND MARINE WEST

5796 E GRAND RIVER
HOWELL,*
MI*
48843
517-548-5122
517-548-9782
9AM-8PM M-F, 9AM-5PM SAT, 11AM-4PM SUN (SUMMER)
[email protected]


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

Thanks all, Ive called them and the least expensive repair estimate was $280. They want to replace the main board instead of soldering the ribbon wires back on.....almost seems like they want you to buy a new one from them instead of repairing it. I've decided that I'm going out and buying new and junking this one.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I may have a good deal on one.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

pm sent!


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Send Homie a PM. He charters and usually wears out a motor every year. He has a really good place that rebuilds them for $50 plus parts I think.


----------

